#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Need advise about admission in MIT colllege and other colleges in maharashtra

## chirag111222

I wannna know how is admission process for gettin in MIT pune and other i dnt knw wat to do it iz really urgent  :(:  :(:  :(:  :(: 


plzz reply with full details as soon as possibleee





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in maharashtra Embedded system training - Need some advise.. Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta JEE for all engg colleges in Maharashtra from 2014-15 need your advise regarding summer training

----------

